# Kanten verlauf -> Transperant



## CvH (20. November 2002)

Hi, ich hab schon rumprobiert und die Suchfunktion bemüht aber ich fand nichts und habs nicht hinbekommen wie ich es gern hätte .

Ich habe eien bild (anhang) und da sollen die kanten einen transperenten verlauf bekommen sprich das die kanten langsam verschwimmen aber nur so bis ca 4 pixel ins bild rein !

Ich hab einfach versucht das bild zu makieren (zauberstab) und dann die auswahl verkleinern und dann umkehren dann hab ich die tellen die ich im verlauf haben will makiert aber dann bekomm ich den den transparent effekt nicht gleichmäßig hin!

Wenn mir einer helfen könnte  TX


----------



## freekazoid (20. November 2002)

markiere die schwarze fläche, verkleinere sie 1px, führe den befehl 'weiche auswahlkante' aus, invertiere die selektion und drück einmal kräftig auf delete.

so long. stay hard


----------



## CvH (20. November 2002)

jo das geht nun aber näöchstes Problem  nehmen wir mal an das dfas bild nicht schwarz weis ist sondern ein richtiges bild ist wo das schwarze ist (anhang) ähm wie siehts dann aus ?!

Dann geht das ja nicht mehr ....


----------



## freekazoid (21. November 2002)

dann machst du nen neuen alpha-kanal, markierst die schwarze farbe, vergrösserst die auswahl um 1px, erstellst ne weiche auwahlkante und drückst delete.
danach wählst du halt nochmals den schwarzen bereich, wechselst mit dieser markierung in deine ebene und drückst delete.
tataa


----------

